# Toilet flange



## Wirenut (Dec 8, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm trying to replace the floor in the bathroom of my toy hauler and the part that the flange screws into is spinning so I can't get the flange off. Does Anyone know of a way to hold that piece so the flange can be unscrewed ?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Depends on the size of the screw, slide a hammer claw over the screw, or cut a slot in a washer and slide it over the screw, then pull back hard while you unscrew it and hopefully the nut in back grabs.


----------

